# Leash training



## Icingss (Aug 8, 2018)

Hello!
Miki doesn’t pull but likes to walk in front which I’d prefer her not to. We’re having a tough time breaking this habit so we often end up frustrated which sucks!! Walking together should be fun.
What do you think? 
Thank you ?


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

I used treats to train Mei into the heel position. The walks were pretty short. Just around the block. I basically lured her into the heel with the treats the whole walk. Seemed to have worked for us. I found a pretty good YouTube video I liked and did what they said. I'll go lookin for that.

Here it is - https://youtu.be/u9cpD6VFhTU


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Icingss said:


> Hello!. We’re having a tough time breaking this habit so we often end up frustrated which sucks!! Walking together should be fun.
> What do you think?
> Thank you ?



Frustration sux for all involved.....not much progress is made in that mindset as you know.


As far as " Walking together should be fun".....yeah sure.......but as I recall.....it started off as an exercise.....a discipline....commanded obedience.....the "fun" came after the discipline was achieved.


Generally.....our "walks" started before the front door was opened....kind of setting the tempo.... the"walk" always started with the pup in the heel slot...


Once the pup learned the drill....then the "fun" began.....loose full leash or longline wherever she wanted to scent or roam....and then at times per command she was called back into the heel slot.


Lots of good things happened when the dog was in the slot.....we'd make a game of it at times.....


Have fun with your training...it's infectious 





SuperG


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Icingss said:


> Hello!
> Miki doesn’t pull but likes to walk in front which I’d prefer her not to. We’re having a tough time breaking this habit so we often end up frustrated which sucks!! Walking together should be fun.
> What do you think?
> Thank you ?


Where would you like her to walk, how often does she get walked and what have you tried to explain your expectations? How old is she and how long have you been together?
Walking for my dogs means that they are free to sniff and wander as long as they stay off other peoples property and don't pull. If I ask for a heel it's usually either to settle them down and get their attention, or to pass through a busy area. It's unlikely they would find it fun if they were required to remain in a heel for the whole walk. 
My old girl loved to lead, she stayed in front for the whole walk. It was her thing and I let her enjoy it.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Sabis mom said:


> It's unlikely they would find it fun if they were required to remain in a heel for the whole walk.



I'm thinking the same........




SuperG


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I let mine walk in front as long at they aren't dragging me down the street. I insist that they walk by my leg as we cross the street but other than that they have the freedom of the length of their leash (6 or 15 feet). No making messes on lawns or darting into streets and I'll even let them stop and sniff for 5 seconds at a time. I look at walking ahead during a walk the same as getting on furniture. If they climb up on the couch but get down when told, they are allowed. When they earn the right to walk ahead and still have good manners, they are allowed. If I require a heel, they have to come to my side. There have been times when my boy got a bit pig headed and I shortened the leash to 6 inches (dang foxes in heat leave interesting smells...just further than the leash comfortably reaches) and he walks by my leg without complaint. Once we get out of the problem area I give him more autonomy. 

I look at it like this: if you were walking with a friend but HAD to walk lined up to the side, how long could you keep it up and still enjoy the walk? And if it were a focused heel, looking at your friend's face instead of the street, could you make it more than a block?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Lots of good things happened when the dog was in the slot.....we'd make a game of it at times.....
> 
> Have fun with your training...it's infectious
> 
> SuperG


I still play with my dogs along the walk. We may suddenly race around a tree, or play on an empty playground. I may toss a treat ahead for them to race to. We may do laps around a tree or put paws up on a hydrant. We may have a stop to play tug or find pine cones to toss and catch. I find places to put a treat for them to climb and get. Sometimes I'll drop a mitten behind me and a half block away I'll say, "find it" and show them my other mitten. They run back to get it and bring it back to me. These are good ways to get your dog engaged with you during the walk instead of just turning into a robo-dog and zoning out or looking for other things to amuse himself with.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I can curb pulling but I've never made a dog walk beside me on walks. I look at a walk as something for the dog - when I lived in the city, I'd toss in a short bit of obedience here and there but the dogs got to walk in front, stop and sniff, etc.


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice thoughts on this thread. Good stuff!


----------



## Icingss (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Johnmaryll125 (10 mo ago)

I totally get you...no matter how short I keep the leash, one second of I'm not paying attention she is 2 m in front of me ...


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Johnmaryll125 said:


> I totally get you...no matter how short I keep the leash, one second of I'm not paying attention she is 2 m in front of me ...


My dogs are only at heel when meeting other people or dogs; we seldom cross streets but then too. Otherwise, let them lead and explore as long as they don't pull you along.


----------

